# Contest: Guess the Winning Weight and Win a Microspoons Gift Card!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

​ 

Think you know what it's going to take to win the Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament on April 30th?? 

Post your estimated weights for the single big crappie, and you could win a Microspoons gift card!

Rules
1. Post your estimated weights in this thread
2. Estimates must be to 100th of a pound (.00)
3. Only one entry per member
4. Entries posted after midnight at 4/29/11 are ineligible.
5. You mut be a registered OGF member in good standing with a _minimum of 10 posts to enter
_6. Closest estimate (without going over) wins
7. Once you reply to this thread with your guess, it is final (no changes/edits)
8. No duplicates allowed
9. You do not have to be present to win!! Winner will receive (1) Microspoons gift card

Format example:
Biggest Fish: 99.99


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Guess I should have read that closer!

Weight for single crappie... 1.24

And it will still be tough fishing. 

Thanks Red


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

1.63....And it will be a tough day....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im going with 1.72lbs for the single big crappie


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Is the estimated weight for the single big crappie (biggest fish) or for the total weight of the winners catch? Not trying to make waves, I want to enter my guess but want to make sure what weight I'm guessing on.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thays why i edited my post, at least im not the only one that missed that


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

2#er here! Theyll be active fish to get. Just finding them. Crank bait day!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

1.42 lbs. for biggest fish


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a crappie fisherman, but I will play. 1.83#


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll play. My guess is 2.10#. Someone is bound to get at least 1 big one.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Biggest fish 1.93lbs Good luck out there


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll go with 1.97 pounds.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i will go with 1.26


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Let's try 14in. fish weighing in at 1.71


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

1.88


1.88


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'll go with 1.89 Lbs.--Tim...............


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

1.35 lbs. that's my guess


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My guess is 1.27, should be a heavy fish to win it. With the water temps don't see the females dropping their eggs yet.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

1.62 # and chopiq will catch it!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

2.23lb for me


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

1.85# is my guess


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I say 1.74 lbs


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I will go with 1.91


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

My guess is 1.55 lbs.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

My guess is 1.73 lb


----------



## Eyesready (Feb 14, 2008)

1.96 lbs. and good luck to thew winner!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1.43 is the winning fish


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

1.66 lbs sounds good


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

1.35 big fish


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

1.56 works for me


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll guess 1.55#


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll say 1.53


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

2.37lbs

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

1.09 

Hopefully I catch one twice that size, of course....


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

1.77.......................


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

1.31 lbs and it will NOT be caught by Chopiq


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

1.54.......


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

1.83 thats my guess and it will be caught by a very happy fisherman, Misfit will be watching from a better place and the weather is going to be fantastic. Good luck all.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

1.01lbs


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

My guess will be 1.68..That will be a nice fish.....JIM....CL...,.:B


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Never been on Deleware before but it sounds like a decent crappie lake.
I'll say 1.57 lb on the biggest.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

1.37lb and i agree with Kim.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

1.23..good luck to ya all..


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

1.13 

good luck to all


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, not much of a crappie fisherman, but I'll incorporate my screen name in this.....1.69#


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

1.64 is my guess.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Clearly the weight will be 1.87....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1.75 :B good luck gang!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

C'mon chaunc and Lundy, where's the love? Don't know who is going to catch biggest fish but if the water situation doesn't get better I am predicting some low numbers in total fish caught. I was going to try and go to Delaware Friday but with this rain and water color I think I will skip going. At least the temps are looking good next Saturday. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going to go with 2.03. Good luck to all!!


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

1.59 for me


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

my guess is 1.05


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

1.18.......


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

1.54

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

4 kilograms


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

1.96 chunk.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

2.11 lbs, the conditions may be bad but I know there will be some people that will adjust and someone will get a big one!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

0.00 April 30th ,too flooded,do I win?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

1.59 lbs..


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll guess 1.79


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

1.78 is my guess


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

1.19 lbs .....


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I say 1.93


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

ok I'm going with 1.50


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

is this biggest fish? or biggest stringer of fish?

biggest fish: 1.08 lbs

biggest stringer: 16.09 lbs


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Sady dog, better check your math, only a 10 fish limit.


----------

